# PEG Tube Check



## drobinson1

Our radiologist is doing a PEG tube check with a contrast injection and I wanted to use code 49465 but my manager said it includes fluoro and we can not use it since they were not using fluro for guidance. I checked CCI edits and fluoro is not included so I don't agree and I think that code 49465 would be used if they use fluoro or not. This is the procedure process:

Approximately 20 cc of gastrograffin utilized.  Catheter tip syringe fits most PEG tubes.  For some tubes, may need Christmas tree adapter.  X ray technologist does injection.  After injection obtain x-rays.

Views:  AP supine centered over stomach/peg tube and cross table lateral to include anterior abdominal wall (again centered over peg tube site).

Can someone please help?


----------



## Happycoding

*Peg tube check*

Hi,

CPT Description for CPT code 49465 is "Contrast injection for Radiological Evaluation of gastrostomy,duodenostomy, Jejenostomy, gastro-jejenostomy, cecostomy(or other colonic) tube,from a percutaneous approach including image documentation and report".

The CPT Description Nowhere says about fluoroscopy. It says Image documentaqtion and reporting. which means obtaining Permenant films(X-rays) after the injection of contrast.You can code 49465 according to the report you specified above. 

Happycoder.


----------

